# Spots on phal lindenii



## OrchidIsa (May 10, 2015)

Someone knows what's going on here? It starts with discoloration and then... You can see round spots on 2 other leaves and discoloration on the border of the tall one.


----------



## cnycharles (May 10, 2015)

Sun damage or let get too dry between waterings?


----------



## Justin (May 10, 2015)

not sure. could just be mechanical damage. but maybe test for virus?


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 10, 2015)

It never sees the sun and is far from the fluos... Mechanical damage? Don't know how it could have happened.  First, there was the leaf margin that had that reddish tint, then I saw some spots and it's the first time that a spot changes that way.

I tested the plant when it got here for the ORSV and CymMV and only got negative results.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2015)

It doesn't look like virus. To me, it looks like something damaged the leaf and then a fungus or bacteria got in and made this circular spot. I'd treat it accordingly.


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 10, 2015)

What would you use then, Dot?


----------



## Stone (May 10, 2015)

The roots are not healthy (ribbed) This is the cause of the leaf problem. I would remove the moss (it looks like it's on a slab?) Soak it for a couple of hours in a good systemic fungicide like banrot before you start losing all the roots. Then let it dry completely before misting and don't feed until you see new roots. You should see improvement after a month (new roots) Make sure there is air moving around the plant 24-7. If that is a flower spike, cut it off now.
If the slab is deteriorating remove it and remount.
If it is in a pot, mount it on cork.
Good luck.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2015)

Good advice. I'd also treat the wounds with Phyton 27.


----------



## abax (May 10, 2015)

Here I am preaching again...Cleary's 3336 systemic
fungicide. I use it on Phals. when I see a problem and
Cleary's always stops whatever the problem turns out to
be.


----------



## bcostello (May 11, 2015)

I have noticed that with any of my phal hybrids with lindenii, air movement is critical or one will get these black fungal spots.


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 11, 2015)

Thanks to all of you! I'm going to increase the air movement and treat with Phyton 27. I will probably try to change the wood piece too... There are many new roots. I hope everything will go well after that.

Thank you!!


----------



## Stone (May 12, 2015)

If it's on wood that is probably the source of your troubles. Wood is not good for mounting things that get watered a lot. It rots quickly and kills the roots when it does. Only use cork bark and no moss under the plant!


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 12, 2015)

I got it mounted that way, on that piece. Was doing well so didn't want to make changes.


----------



## cnycharles (May 12, 2015)

Where it was very well could have had lots of air movement so too much wetness didn't hang around
I recently got a potted lindenii that had very little media and I was setting it periodically in the water ebb flood trough. I first saw a tan spot like that middle of a leaf. A few other leaves came off, I thought some from sunburn and some like mike said root issues. When I had lindenii on cork or cedar I never had any issues like this, just from too dry or if it got stuck too close to a mister. 
They also grow where the max temp only gets to 78f, is somewhat hazy and there are lots of breezes. Getting too hot will cause problems, a number of southern us growers where hot eventually lost all their plants


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 13, 2015)

Well, I think it's maybe a bit hot for that phal in my office... I put it on another shelf with more air movement so it will maybe be okay that way. I will try to see if everything stops. 

Thanks!!


----------

